# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Vajza--Sa ore ne dite shikoheni ne pasqyre?

## Klajdi03

Hajde shprehuni...

----------


## Lolita Bonita

> Hajde shprehuni...



Une shikohem shume ne pasqyre. Por nuk do te thote qe me pelqen vetja vetem se me eshte bere zakon.  :Lulja3:

----------


## QuEeN

hm.. sa here? jo dhe aq shume...ne mengjes kur cohem..iki laj dhembet dhe ftyren...pastaj kur vishem per te ikur ne shkolle...vij ne shpi heq rrobat vesh ato te shpis..dmth nja 4 here.. KAQ:-D

----------


## Leandra

Pasi bej larjen mengjesit, nganjhere harroj te kreh floket, vetem i lidh siper ashtu, shkoj ne shkolle, pastaj vij ne shtepi nderrohem, kap dhe kreh floket dhe shkoj ne pune.  Pastaj kur te vi, do mesoj dhe etj... DY here probably...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol cfare teme... sa here shikohem ne pasqyr?  ne mengjes, drek dhe darke... 10 minuta maximum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## CooKie

Aq shifem ne pasqyre sa me thote mami do cmendesh....  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gurl

Me fal po pse kjo teme eshte vetem per vajzat. Mesa kam pare une meshkujt shpesh shpenzojne me shume kohe se vajzat. 

Hajdeni cuna, hidhuni t'ju degjojme dhe juve.

Ndersa une, shihem mjaftueshem per: 1. tu bere e 'bukur' dhe 2. per te mos demoralizuar veten  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

si kom numuru vallaj po shpesh lol

----------


## FierAkja143

> lol cfare teme... sa here shikohem ne pasqyr? ne mengjes, drek dhe darke... 10 minuta maximum


domethen anushe lepurushe (kujdes se gati jam per te them dhe veshllapushe looooool :--) sikur te shikohesh dhe pak midis mengjesit dhe drekes apo midis drekes dhe darkes, slejohet kshu?  :shkelje syri:  une ve doren ne flak (nefakt jo doren jo se sa i regullova thonj qepar lol...hajd mo po ve kemen) qe shikohesh *Tepakten* 12 here ne dite ne pasqyr!

ps. ti qe hape temen FLM shume zemra.. se me kishte ngelur nje bllok i vogel dhe po vrisja mendjen per ca ta perdorja....qe neser do filloj ti shenoj te gjitha heret qe shikohem ne pasqyr dhe do ve sherbetorin tim ti sjelli ketu  :buzeqeshje:  (........ :perqeshje: )

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> une ve doren ne flak (nefakt jo doren jo se sa i regullova thonj qepar lol...hajd mo po ve kemen)


  :pa dhembe:  lool cme shkrive :-)..sa e poshter qe je...ptuuu kriminele e pa pare (s'durova dote duhet te shprehesha ne kete menyre pasi lexova veshellapushe  :ngerdheshje: )...nejse...nuk eshte ne rutinen time te shikohem edhe pak midis mengjesit dhe drekes apo drekes dhe darkes, eshte e pamundur moj alda, cfare pyetje eshte kjo? nje pyetje retorike ma merr mendja...dhe sa per 12 here... vie kemben ne flak sa here te duash, sepse e ke gabim...as qe nuk shikohem 12 here ne dite neqoftese se po flasim vetem per pasqyrat ne shpi apo te cantes...:P mbase mund te shikohem tek xhamat e dritareve te makines apo te dyqaneve, atehere po qe po shikohem 12 here, por nismitari i temes vetem thote *pasqyre* apo jo?  :ngerdheshje: ...

nejse alda une ve kepucet e mia ne zgjare, ato te vjetrat pa take, se te rejat mezi sa i kam, dhe ve bast qe ti gjithmone shikon veten ne pasqyre,  tek xhamet e dyqaneve, tek dritaret, syzet e djellit, etje... pothuajse 5 here pasi cdo 30 minuta...mos genje kur te me japesh pergjigjen, shprehu lireshem... sinqeritetin e vlersoj shume!lol

----------


## StormAngel

Une thash zoti e di se cka do lexoj  :buzeqeshje: 
Keto nuk tregojne drejt,hajde hajde,tregoni,na thuani drejte.
E thoni ate poezine...
"Mirror mirror on the wall..."?
Une per vete nuk shifem ne pasqyre,nuk kam c`te shikoj.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Big Blue

Shume tema te deshperuara perreth.

----------


## FierAkja143

> ..dhe sa per 12 here... vie kemben ne flak sa here te duash, sepse e ke gabim...as qe nuk shikohem 12 here ne dite neqoftese se po flasim vetem per pasqyrat ne shpi apo te cantes...



jo yllo nuk flasim vetem per ato ne shpi dhe te cantes...flasim dhe ate qe mban ti te varur te qafa  :ngerdheshje:  yyyy hundmadhe..ti shikohesh tepakten 60 here ne dite dhe na genjen neve ktu  :perqeshje:  





> nejse alda une ve kepucet e mia ne zgjare, ato te vjetrat pa take, se te rejat mezi sa i kam, dhe ve bast qe ti gjithmone shikon veten ne pasqyre, tek xhamet e dyqaneve, tek dritaret, syzet e djellit, etje... pothuajse 5 here pasi cdo 30 minuta...mos genje kur te me japesh pergjigjen, shprehu lireshem... sinqeritetin e vlersoj shume!lol


po te vjetrat do vesh ti se e di qe do te digjen  :ngerdheshje:  

ok nuk them se shikohem pak ne pasqyr, po nuk jam tipi vajzes qe do nxjeri pasqyren ne ore te mesimit te ndaj qerpiket se mos jan ngjitur nga rimeli apo te shikoj se mos me ka ikur ndo nje fie floku 1 cm nga vendi qe duhej te ishte...gjera normale u know sa here ndodhet nje pasqyr do shikohem (ne banj psh etc.) dhe para se te dal nga shpia.


ps. good luck me shkollen kete vit zemra (besoj se e ke filluar) and bej qef sa me shume.

----------


## Klajdi03

Disa vajza genjejne edhe kur thone te verteten. Eshte e veshtire ti kuptosh. Nejse qe ti permbahemi temes une them se "disa"  femra e kane si semundje te paren ne pasqyre, dmth i bejne me shume makiazh fytyres sesa mendjes.

----------


## Pog17

O Klajdo edhe ti e gjete me ke merresh. Mundohu ti shmanges ketyre gjerave plako

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> jo yllo nuk flasim vetem per ato ne shpi dhe te cantes...flasim dhe ate qe mban ti te varur te qafa  yyyy hundmadhe..ti shikohesh tepakten 60 here ne dite dhe na genjen neve ktu


hahah lol, hundmadhe? shpejt pasqyren c'ne se kam vene re :-)







> po te vjetrat do vesh ti se e di qe do te digjen  
> 
> ok nuk them se shikohem pak ne pasqyr, po nuk jam tipi vajzes qe do nxjeri pasqyren ne ore te mesimit te ndaj qerpiket se mos jan ngjitur nga rimeli apo te shikoj se mos me ka ikur ndo nje fie floku 1 cm nga vendi qe duhej te ishte...gjera normale u know sa here ndodhet nje pasqyr do shikohem (ne banj psh etc.) dhe para se te dal nga shpia.
> 
> 
> ps. good luck me shkollen kete vit zemra (besoj se e ke filluar) and bej qef sa me shume.


ne fakt jame si ty  :buzeqeshje:  as krer nuk mbaj me vete dhe as pasqyre, dhe kam inat kur vajzat e klases te pyesin neqoftese ke pasqyre apo krere, dhe habiten neqoftese nuk ke, zakonisht i kam inate ata njerez qe ne oren e mesimit apo ne lunch shikohen ne pasqyre para te tjereve, mendoj qe eshte shume pa edukate sidomos kur e bejne ne klase. Gjithashtu shikohem para se te dal nga shtepia, ose kur laj duart fytyren dhembet...prandaj djema mos u habisni neqoftese ka femra qe shikohen sa ju apo me pak se ju ne pasqyre...

ps: alda flm motra, te uroj shume suksese ne shkolle neqoftese e ke filluar gjithashtu

hugs ^_^

----------


## friendlyboy1

Gocat para pasqyres i ke ter diten po he keto qa thon nuk shifemi keto shifen me shum. Un per vete nuk shifem ne pasqyr fare se jan vet i bukur.

----------

Homer (03-02-2015)

----------


## gazi

pasqyret jane shpikur per tu shikuar ne to, dhe jo vetem ne shtepi por sot ne cdo lokal apo vend publik ka te vendosura pasqyre sidomos ne banjo e keto nuk jane vene per dekor por per tu shikuar. A mund ta paramendoni si do te dukeshin njerezit sikur mos te ekzistonin pasqyret??

----------


## bebushe

Vetem ne mengjes para se te dal nja 10 -15 min sa rregulloj floket dhe ve pak tualet .

----------


## PINK

sa here ??? sa  here te me thote truri :PP

ne mengjes ... mund te shpenzoj rreth 15 min ne pasqyre ( sa shume here behem vone per pune ) ... so gjithe fajin e ka pasqyra ..

pastaj gjate dites .. sa here qe me del ndonje pasqyre keshtu si padashje para .. i fus nje te pame prape .. nje keshtu flesh .. sa per tu siguruar everything is ok :P 

pastaj kam njeren te puna .. te desku i vet ka nje pasqyre .. ( shume here ja marr fshehur ..por gjithmone e kupton se menyren se si ja  le prape eshte ndryshe , leviz sa here mundohem tja le si e kishte .. po ec mo varja )
pastaj tjeter my cell .... ne front eshte keshtu si pak pasqyre ( aty shoh vetem buzet ose syte .. oh my ) :P
pastaj kur shkoj me ndonje store .. aty pasqyra me shumiceee o burraaaa te shihem :P
kaq kur mbaron dita .. ja var pastaj .. no more mirror :PPP

bye bye

----------

